# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  INFOSTART помочь с обработкой

## peterboorg

Есть ли у кого такое от 2020 года? https://infostart.ru/public/167919/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Есть ли у кого такое от 2020 года? https://infostart.ru/public/167919/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/y1Nw/6ZqWexq5V

----------

peterboorg (13.07.2021)

----------


## peterboorg

Александр II , огромное спасибо за то, что помогли скачать обработку с Инфостарт !

----------


## svv1979

У кого есть обработка 
https://infostart.ru/public/1375033/

----------


## Das19807

Помогите с https://infostart.ru/public/1473109/

----------


## mc2017

Добрый день!
помогите, плиз, скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/549297/

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!
> помогите, плиз, скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/549297/


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KPS6/1ko1f8Hq6

----------

Ajuice (16.07.2021), andrew_comm (09.08.2021), borodаn (18.07.2021), mc2017 (16.07.2021), Veronika123 (16.07.2021), vlboy (12.08.2021)

----------


## ext3im

Добрый день!
помогите, плиз, скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/1390652/

----------


## yarilo

Добрый день!
помогите, плиз, скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/1420533/

----------


## als75

Здравствуйте!

Помогите пожалуйста скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/877074/

----------


## orenburger1

На авито чел за 150 руб предлагает скачать любую обработку.

https://infostart.ru/public/1055958/
https://infostart.ru/public/1247434/

Эти есть у кого?

----------


## orenburger1

Я у него заказал, на почту прислал

----------


## Confucius

Я ему тоже писал..Попросил телегу и потом слился)) Сказал что не может скачать. Странный чел.

----------


## Confucius

Нужна этот отчет https://infostart.ru/public/702890/
У кого есть возможность скачать? Или готов купить...

----------


## Lucky Patcher

Я могу помочь скачать любую обработку за монеты. Если прямо Очень надо, то пишите ЛС. Дешевле чем на Авито)

----------

freeman727 (04.08.2021)

----------


## freeman727

Здравствуйте!
Может быть есть у кого-нибудь возможность скинуть обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1439070/
Сейчас делаю нечто похожее, интересна её реализация.

----------


## ltany

Здравствуйте! 
Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1460308/

----------


## shvets81

Добрый день!
Может быть есть у кого-нибудь возможность скинуть обработку https://infostart.ru/public/726141/

----------


## Замка

День добрый, пожалуйста помогите скачать обработку: https://infostart.ru/public/1070807/  (Исправление ошибки "Записи регистра сведений стали не уникальными")

----------


## Hitcher73

> Я могу помочь скачать любую обработку за монеты. Если прямо Очень надо, то пишите ЛС. Дешевле чем на Авито)


Когда у человека кончатся стартмани  можете обращаться ко мне. Но по цене Авито :)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> День добрый, пожалуйста помогите скачать обработку: https://infostart.ru/public/1070807/  (Исправление ошибки "Записи регистра сведений стали не уникальными")


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2KXv/xE4LxqGSP

----------

andrew_comm (09.08.2021), MichaelIII (10.08.2021), Svetlana_K (13.01.2023), vlboy (12.08.2021), ZapMos (14.10.2021), Замка (06.08.2021)

----------


## Глор35

Всем хорошего настроения!
Нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/409127/
ТОРГ - 12 для Возврат товаров от покупателя для УТ 10

----------


## GTA33

> Всем хорошего настроения!
> Нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/409127/
> ТОРГ - 12 для Возврат товаров от покупателя для УТ 10


https://dropmefiles.com/HjwQZ <------ тут

----------

alexandr_ll (07.08.2021), MichaelIII (10.08.2021), Svetlana_K (13.01.2023), Замка (09.08.2021)

----------


## mals

Доброго! есть ли у кого возможность скачать https://infostart.ru/public/867615/

----------


## GTA33

> Доброго! есть ли у кого возможность скачать https://infostart.ru/public/867615/


https://dropmefiles.com/vgTRl - есть такая

----------

Svetlana_K (13.01.2023)

----------


## maksumyc

Есть у кого-нибудь "Сравнение результатов запросов в двух базах?" 
https://infostart.ru/public/834818/

----------


## alex218710

Есть у кого-нибудь "интегрируем 1С с сервисом видеоконференций Zoom"?
https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/1219405/

----------


## lenokv

Я жду обработку

----------


## Замка

День добрый, пожалуйста помогите с "Мониторинг активности пользователей"!!! https://infostart.ru/public/1226596/.

----------


## rocket12041961

Добрый вечер! Помогите с обработкой - https://infostart.ru/public/58262/?detail=Y

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый вечер! Помогите с обработкой - https://infostart.ru/public/58262/?detail=Y


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/bzUS/oRUf3xsut

----------

den-se (17.05.2022), Svetlana_K (13.01.2023), ZapMos (14.10.2021)

----------


## modnex

Добрый день, помогите скачать https://softoroom.org/go.php?go=http...public/595790/. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## serpanik

Здравствуйте. Срочно нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/1326835/  (Выгрузка документов Реализация товаров и услуг в формат .mmo (управляемые формы))
Заранее огромное спасибо. :)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Здравствуйте. Срочно нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/1326835/  (Выгрузка документов Реализация товаров и услуг в формат .mmo (управляемые формы))
> Заранее огромное спасибо. :)


Добрый день! За год существования обработки всего одно скачивание. Если нужно срочно, то договоритесь с автором обработки.

----------


## serpanik

> ... договоритесь с автором обработки.


 Я бы с радостью, но я не нашел как можно написать автору статьи... у меня мало стартмани, поэтому, видимо, нет пока такой возможности. :(

----------


## vk51

доброго дня!

помогите ознакомиться с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1352651/
mail: vk51 yandex.ru

----------


## maxim_9089

День добрый! Помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/508681/
4 и 6 
почта: maxim9089@yandex.ru

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## kostya05

Здравствуйте!

Помогите пожалуйста скачать: https://infostart.ru/public/1469985/

----------


## MikeL79

Здравствуйте!
 Помогите скачать обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1260488/ . Нет стартмани;(

----------


## serpanik

Подсобите плиз с двумя обработками. Хотя бы одну. Заранее благодарю. :)
https://infostart.ru/public/182030/
https://infostart.ru/public/1617848/

----------


## serpanik

Подсобите плиз с двумя обработками. Хотя бы одну. Заранее благодарю. :)
https://infostart.ru/public/182030/
https://infostart.ru/public/1617848/

----------


## alexandr.evgeni3

Всем доброго дня!
Очень нужна обработка для 1с 7 Мисофт 7.7
Выгрузка в клиент-банк (Беларусь)
№ 1423066
https://infostart.ru/public/716934/
Заранее спасибо !

----------


## alexandr.evgeni3

Всем доброго дня!
Очень нужна обработка для 1с 7 Мисофт 7.7
Выгрузка в клиент-банк (Беларусь)
№ 1423066
https://infostart.ru/public/716934/
Заранее спасибо !

----------


## concepttemp

доброго дня!

помогите ознакомиться с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1352651/
mail: temppppp rambler.ru

----------


## concepttemp

доброго дня!

помогите ознакомиться с обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/1352651/
mail: temppppp rambler.ru

----------


## soal

Всем привет, добрые люди!
Помогите, плиз, скачать оба файлика отсюда
https://1s.biz.ua/public/1612201/
mail: solr@mail.ru

----------


## soal

Привет, добрые люди!
Помогите, плиз, скачать оба файлика отсюда
https://1s.biz.ua/public/1612201/
mail: solr@mail.ru

----------

